# New Puppy feeding



## oliver (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi, I recently got a baby V, he's 8 weeks now and seems a little skinny to me. Right now I'm feeding him dry food, Blue Buffalo, mixed with Beaverdam (breeder gave me). Almost out of the breeder stuff and will stick with Blue buffalo. He seems uninterested in is food, only eating a little at a time and going back to it. Is it to early to mix wet food in, or should I be mixing some chicken or salmon in. My vet recommends Hills Science Diet and gave me a free bag. The science diet didn't seem to get good reviews so I don't plan to use it and I don't want to introduce 3 different foods in the first week. Any advice to get the pup more interested in eating and most importantly keep him healthy. Do you recommend can wet food, or should I go with natural, or am I worrying and should stay with the dry food until he gets a little older. Poops does seem a little runny, he's 8 weeks and weighs 10lbs. Thanks!


----------



## mrskantz (Aug 1, 2014)

We feed our puppy Science Diet Healthy Development. It came recommended and she loves it (been on it from 6 weeks till now, 10 weeks)


----------



## number10 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi - I have been feeding Eszti the royal CANIN junior medium breed food, recommended by the breeder and endorsed by our vet. She's doing fine on it. However, I met three Vizslas this weekend, one of Eszti's litter mates, and two 18 month brothers, all of whom are raw diet fed. Well, they were in beautiful condition and Eszti's littermate had the most wonderful coat. I'm sure the current premium feed is fine, but species-appropriate raw must be optimal, if well balanced. It's got me thinking if I should switch, especially given the troubles I have in keeping the weight on her. But then I'll have to switch the cat too. I draw the line at going raw myself!


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi Oliver,

I'd chat with your vet! We brought our 9 week old Vizsla to the vet to check her weight and she was just under 10 lbs. They thought she looked great and was really healthy. I can totally symphazie with the worrying about the picky eating and skinnyness though. She still seems too skinny to me and is on and off with her eating.

The breeder had her on Eukanumba puppy, and our vet recommended Frommes. We have started mixing it in, but she isn't taking quickly to it. We're going to keep mixing it in because I think the quality is a lot better for her!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ol - if the pup was eating what the breeder uses - why change it - a 1000 pup foods & 10'000 opinions - 4 the first month stick with the breeders choice - if a problem - off 2 the vet with a stool sample - we all tend 2 over think it with a new pup - I never recommend a food choice - I do not recommend changing this or that just because some one has a different opinion - what is hardest on the pup - the first year till an adult - a bunch of changes in its diet -


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

number10 said:


> Hi - I have been feeding Eszti the royal CANIN junior medium breed food, recommended by the breeder and endorsed by our vet. She's doing fine on it. However, I met three Vizslas this weekend, one of Eszti's litter mates, and two 18 month brothers, all of whom are raw diet fed. Well, they were in beautiful condition and Eszti's littermate had the most wonderful coat. I'm sure the current premium feed is fine, but species-appropriate raw must be optimal, if well balanced. It's got me thinking if I should switch, especially given the troubles I have in keeping the weight on her. But then I'll have to switch the cat too. I draw the line at going raw myself!


I hesitate to post (as I don't wish to be "one of those guys"), but I've had the same experience (only the other way around).

We went with a well-researched raw feeding plan starting on day one with our boy (@ 8 weeks). Now, at 6.5 months he positively glistens. He has (by far) the whitest teeth I've ever seen on a dog, and over-all has a glow of vibrant health.

We are very fortunate to have a well-kept grassy off-leash friendly neighborhood park where in any given week you'll get 100s of dogs. Among them Chester (our Vizsla) stands out. Everyone comments. I don't wish to sound boastful, he just objectively looks different. 

And we've recently met up with both litter-mates and with half-sibling (same sire) from a previous litter that are kibble fed. The contrast was pretty stark.

I've become more and more convinced that eating real (and biologically appropriate) food is optimal for dogs. Our experience is just "anecdotal evidence" but I marvel at how our Vizsla is developing. 

I won't kid anyone that committing to this sort of diet is easy. It takes study of nutritional requirements, some trial and error (allied with common sense) to get meat/bone/organ ratios just right, an understanding of food saftey, and time sourcing and packing the raw materials.

I needed to invest in an additional refrigerator (with big freezer) for the dog. And it is stuffed with "weird animal parts." Being in the suburbs of a big-city (Los Angeles) we have lots of ethnic markets that have "the good stuff" and a awesome speciality raw-dog butcher who delivers to the area (Creaton Valley Meats). Different areas might have different opportunities and challenges. If I had to rely on the standard suburban supermarkets alone this would be a much more difficult (and expensive) route. As it is, I doubt I'm spending more than I would for so-called "premium" kibble. 

For me the effort put into raw feeding is paying huge dividends. It is not "the easy path," but we've settled into the routine. And the dog flips over his meals.

Bill


----------

